# 2015 Hoyt Bows



## BlackEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

The Nitrum looks amazing. 


Anyone have anymore info on it?! Can't wait to see what else they release!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks sweet. Been watching this all day they real slow. But steady coming along. 
The target stuff is cool but useless to me.


----------



## Soybean (Oct 14, 2014)

Im interested in this new cable guard system...reverse flex roller


----------



## Soybean (Oct 14, 2014)

specs.  

im not a hoyt guy but I like seeing what everybody comes out with.  Bows are awesome!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 14, 2014)

Soybean said:


> specs.
> 
> im not a hoyt guy but I like seeing what everybody comes out with.  Bows are awesome!



Interesting....wonder why a lot of the new bows are going split limbs?

Also, that roller...reminds me a lot of the bow turbo.  I hope Steve's patent was good enough to where he's getting a royalty on all of these bows that have it.


----------



## Soybean (Oct 14, 2014)

posted on AT - 

"The ZT roller guard is also brand new, all cable guards up until now have added a lateral torque to the riser. The ZT is mounted so the pivot point is opposite of regular cable guards. When the arm flexes, the torque is directed in the opposite direction. By redirecting that torque, it gets neutralized. Bottom line, every complaint I've had with roller guards is gone!"


"This flexes from the other direction. I'm sure bot your setup and i know bowtech's setup is fixed on the riser side, the new hoyt is fixed on the string side. This puts the torque in the opposite direction so instead of your cables pulling your bow in the typical direction, it is actually putting torque on the bow in the opposite direction there fore helping to counter act the torque from the cables."

I like the concept.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 14, 2014)

They made some great changes to their target lineup as well

I like the new rollergurd design, not that the old one was a problem IMO. Really like that  they brought some of their target bows riser designs to their hunting rigs.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 14, 2014)

I obviously like what they changed, me being a Hoyt guy and all.    But I'll have to get my hands on one to see what that roller guard actually is doing.  It'll be cool to see how the cams move(lean) or don't during the draw cycle now.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 14, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Interesting....wonder why a lot of the new bows are going split limbs?



Faster, less chance of limb twist.  Probably easier to build more consistent limb deflections since they're smaller, but that's only a guess on my part.


----------



## Kashkj87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nitron looks like a vector and faktor hooked up, I like the new brown color and the turbo model looks beast


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 14, 2014)

Was also glad to hear they didn't go to a 7000 series aluminum  with the nitrum series riser


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 14, 2014)

Man I want to get my hands on one of these ASAP!!


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 14, 2014)

That brown color is looking pretty sweet too.


----------



## drfletcherdc (Oct 14, 2014)

I like the look of the aluminum risers better than the carbon, but that's just me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 15, 2014)

Soybean said:


> specs.
> 
> im not a hoyt guy but I like seeing what everybody comes out with.  Bows are awesome!



Good stuff.  Saw larger same new Nitrum Series images on the Hoyt Facebook page so I embedded it above in your post. I did not see the 2015 Hoyt Bows on their website yet.  

Here's the specs of the new Carbon Spyder ZT Series specs in the graphics image embedded below from the Hoyt Facebook page . . .


----------



## Soybean (Oct 15, 2014)

a still shot from a video on their FB page


----------



## Soybean (Oct 15, 2014)

not sure here but it seems the torque (or "moment") will just want to go in the opposite direction of a more typical cable guide assembly.  i dont really see how it is cancelled out ?

Im confused by this one but interested to see how it performs.  I will say the aluminum models are pretty cool
looking.  Im not a fan of the carbon look.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 15, 2014)

the rollers are not supposed to flex towards the arrow which is what they are trying to show in the video as the rollers stay almost in the same place. However the rod that the rollers are attached to, when drawn, transfers the pressure into the riser minimizing the riser torque the old static rollers used to cause. So picture when drawn, the rod the rollers are attached to, applies pressure to the riser moving the riser inwards towards the arrow at full draw(look at the direction of the arrows in the video)


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 15, 2014)

So this new ZT system along with the offset riser design making a very stiff riser, hoyt's stiffest aluminum riser to date, aids in neutralizing the riser torque to  very very minimal .


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone know the price point? 

I'm assuming the carbon spyder series will be in the $1200-$1300 range.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 15, 2014)

I was told the msrp would be no more then $50 more than last years price, so depending on your dealer should be around the same prices as last years flagship bows


----------



## Soybean (Oct 15, 2014)

MossyCreek said:


> So this new ZT system along with the offset riser design making a very stiff riser, hoyt's stiffest aluminum riser to date, aids in neutralizing the riser torque to  very very minimal .



either way it has created quite a stir over on AT, as you already know.  I just headed this way for a slower paced discussion  AT gives me a headache.  

I think I get what you are saying on the cable gaurd but I need to see it in person to be convinced.  The offset riser was tough to see in the pics but video showed a much more clear view of that as well.  Bottom line, some exciting stuff.  I might just have to go shoot one.  Then wake up from my dream and realize if i buy another bow my wife will KILL me, literally.

Im sure Hoyt will do well this year.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree man, people have gotten crazy on AT! There is a handfull I could have told you they were going to bash before the release came out lol, Gives me a headache too. I love seeing what all companies come out with each year but they are ruining the excitement with all the fan boys bashing every release.

I tried to explain it the best I could in post #18 but I would really like to see it in person as well, from a tuning aspect and see how much riser torque is actually minimized. I really like the idea of it though, instead of just sticking a flexed rollerguard on it


----------



## gcs (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the 2015 Nitrum looks awesome. I will be trying out the turbo and the 34.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Oct 17, 2014)

The Nitrum turbo most likely be my backup. Going to shoot it and wait on few more releases. I respect that Hoyt doesnt bloat their speeds. Just make solid quality bows. Gotta feel that turbo cam see how it draws.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 17, 2014)

This is too technical and confusing to me...I'll stick to my recurve and longbow.


----------

